# Conozca el futuro corredor vial de Lima



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Son Uds. un grupo de hombres increibles. Gracias por su gentileza, me imaginaba que era algo que ya habìa sido conversado aquì ld: pero han sido muy amables en dar sus comentarios a pesar de eso.
> 
> Me han hecho llorar
> 
> kisses and huges!!!


_Vane, las noticias buenas siempre es bueno repetirlas_ :yes: 

kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenisima noticia Filter...ya casi estamos en Julio. Ahora, espero que cuando acaben, el mismo Paseo de los Heroes Navales luzca remodelado tambien, con adoquines y las estatuas que desaparecieron...saben? Las llamas ya no las veo. Alguien sabe si siguen ahi?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ni idea, fácil las sacó el mismo municipio para refaccionarlas, dudo que se les hayan robado, deben de pesar un webo jajajaja, espero con ansias la inaguración de esta obra 

Ah un dataso, ya se confirmó que con la construcción de la estación central se va a hacer un túnel subterráneo que se va a unir con el centro cívico, en otras palabras, este túnel va a crear el boom en el campo comercial del futuro mall del centro de Lima kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro, espero que tambien se instalen restaurantes y tiendas en el Edificio Rimac, quedaria chevere con cafes con sus mesas afuera...asi como en el comercial de Tim!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si Filter, buena. Sin tí no nos enteraríamos de nada de lo que sucede en Lima


----------

